# AMP 24 Owners



## Hollingass (Jan 21, 2015)

Just looking to talk to other amp24 owners, see how they like their silent snow thrower. I love mine! I think they only built these for 1 season, does anybody know how many were built?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They built them for four seasons, 2011, 2012, 2013 and 2014 model years.
(2014 was a year ago, last winter..New snowblowers that came out in the Autumn of 2014 were 2015 model year)

Dont know how many they made! that's a good question..

There are two manuals, but they dont help with production numbers:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03982600C_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03982700D.pdf

edit: there are three manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03982615A_ENG.pdf

I was not aware of the existence of the model 916302! I thought they were all model 916003..
I will have to add that model number to the page:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

based on that 3rd manual, looks like the model 916302 was the export version.

Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd love to own an AMP, the idea of silent snow removal is a big plus if you have to use at night or early morning. The things I wouldn't love is the charger problems and the outrageous battery replacement costs and associated battery problems. I have a corded Electric 2 stage, I like that thing but they need to make one with a real 20AMP motor. I don't mind cords, I have lots of outlets outside. 

I also have a Briggs Etek motor I was thinking of sticking on one of my smaller blowers.


----------



## Hollingass (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Scot! I didn't know they made them for 4 years. So far I have not had any issues with mine, charger works fine, this is my third season and the battery seems to be stronger than when it was new. What is the going price for a replacement battery? And I wonder how long they will be available?
If i could I would like to buy a dry replacement battery, add the electrolyte to it once I need it.


----------



## Ragnvald (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi,


I just love my AMP24. Bought it used, with defective battery pack. Replaced battery pack with 4pcs 12V 18Ah single batteries. I cannot get the lid completely in place, but it covers the most. I live in Norway, by the way...and this winter we have had a lot of snow.. Used it a lot, and it is lovely to use snow thrower without exhaust..I am eager to keep it ship shape.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Ragnvald said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just love my AMP24. Bought it used, with defective battery pack. Replaced battery pack with 4pcs 12V 18Ah single batteries. I cannot get the lid completely in place, but it covers the most. I live in Norway, by the way...and this winter we have had a lot of snow.. Used it a lot, and it is lovely to use snow thrower without exhaust..I am eager to keep it ship shape.



I thought this machine was the start of something and it's certainly an appealing idea to not have to mess around with gas engines. But unfortunately it seems the economics just aren't there yet to appeal to a mass market. 

Good to hear it is working well for you.


----------



## factor (Nov 26, 2019)

I have one for 3 seasons already, bought it used and it is still with original battery. I keep it plugged in whole year. Great machine, hope they will eventually start selling electric snowblowers again.


----------

